# woodchuck chipper clutch



## ASEMASTER (Dec 19, 2007)

The city's arborist came in with his 3 year old chipper today and said the clutch would not engage and there was metal flakes on and around the fork ? so I disassembled it to find the throwout bearing seized and wore out the pressure plate fingers and burned the ceramic disc only on the pp side .? can anyone tell me if WE can get the parts from a truck parts store or who makes them ie (spicer,dana, and so on) the pto is an AUTO CLUTCH unit in a wood chuch with a perkins engine.
I think he rides around with it running and the clutch disingaged do to the colder weather I'll ask him tommorow.
we need to buy as local as possible do to the purches order system we use. any help is appreciated .


----------



## ArborquipSP (Dec 20, 2007)

If you call power great lakes (the dist. for engines and auto clutch) they may find a dealer close to you. there parts ph# 1-630-350-9400. We replace a lot of auto clutches do to lack of adjustment causing throwout bearing to constantly ride on pressure plate and wear out. I would stick with factory parts not aftermarket. Hope this helped.

Scott


----------



## Steve-Maine (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a Twin-Disc-Rockford dealer in Exeter,NH.
North Atlantic power Products 1-888-460-7419. I think they deal in other clutches too or they would know.Good Luck


----------



## ASEMASTER (Dec 20, 2007)

*thanks for the info*

thanks for the info. today we found a t.o. bearing and installed the other old stuff as it will still work .the dealer and city will get the paper and politics sorted out and we may get the parts in about a month. THe city arborist said that he had been letting the chipper run all day with the clutch disengaged except when he was chipping .this is no longer going to happen do to the part failure and the price of diesel.


----------

